# Advice for a flavour tank :)



## NYRAD (21/1/16)

Hi all. 

I want to know what Single Coil RTA tanks. i currently have a smok tfv4 mini but the 3.5ml is a little to small for me but coil space is amazing i currently have a 24gauge 3.5mm spaced 9 wrapped coil in it at .44ohm but is there anything else i dont want a dual coil with a blank i want a proper single coil RTA ive used the bellus , billow v2 and crius v3 disliked them so basically want a single coil RTA with tons of space and lots of liquid holding  i love the flavour of single coil over twin personally


----------



## stevie g (21/1/16)

Cthulhu v2, better than all my drippers has interchangeable decks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYRAD (21/1/16)

I dont want a dripper i hate drippers i want a tank i go through around 8ml a day of eliquid vaping at 40watts 280c temp control

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nimatek (21/1/16)

Got my Wotofo Serpent last week, took a while to get the leak sorted when filling (leave a slight gap and turn the tank upside down before the final tightening). So far it seems to be working quite nicely, easy to fill on the go and a nice single coil build deck. Have a look at the review Mike Vapes did on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (21/1/16)

NYRAD said:


> I dont want a dripper i hate drippers i want a tank i go through around 8ml a day of eliquid vaping at 40watts 280c temp control


Me thinks the Cthulu V2 is a tank RTA type if I am not mistaken, I checked some reviews of it (i think) and it was good. I would of suggested the OBS/Griffin - but those aren't single coil. 

I think that @Sprint was comparing what is generally accepted as the best flavor producing in vaporizers namely: Drippers. Which means he is saying there is actually a tank that is comparable in flavor to a dripper. And that tank is the Cthulu V2. I could be way off though

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw (21/1/16)

In my opinion the Billow V2 is a great buy! It's got a 5ml tank and it's quite easy to build on. Pretty high quality RTA! I love mine 

@40w it tastes great and it clouds like a dripper! Had a Mutation V4 dripper but this is better in my opinion


----------



## Franky (21/1/16)

I second that Wotofo Serpent - the deck is huge! It's a bit weird to build on initially but once you figure it out it's all good. I have a 9 wrap 22g build with 3mm diameter and it chucks like a dual coil RTA! I still have intermittent leaking issues though...but the top fill and juice control more than make up for it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NYRAD (21/1/16)

Ive been eyeing out the serpent  but what size coils do you build in it @Nimatek i use 24gauge SS316L


----------



## Charel van Biljon (21/1/16)

Don't know about the other mentioned above, and see you not a fan of small build decks and tanks, but the goblin mini defiantly stand out for me.
Yes, it can be a PITA to build on, but once you get familiar with it, its not that bad, and the flavor and clouds you can get off of it is simply amazing.


----------



## MorneW (21/1/16)

Hows about a TFV4 Full kit and then you use the clapton rba in there = loads more juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek (21/1/16)

NYRAD said:


> Ive been eyeing out the serpent  but what size coils do you build in it @Nimatek i use 24gauge SS316L


I will let you know early next week. Waiting on some 24g ss316l to arrive, should be here Monday. 

Got a twisted build in atm, so easy to use and lots of space still. 

With regard to leaking, when do you get leaks? I would get a few drops when refilling from the top. Read on international forum that you should put the cap back on and screw in but not tighten it all the way. 

Stop just before you lock it in place, turn the tank upside down so no juice is over the channel holes (yes they must still be closed at this time) then tighten the top fill cap and open the juice control a little. Then flip it right side up. 

Reason is that it creates a vacuum lock in the tank. If juice is over the channel holes, it gets forced in there and it leaks a little. Something the kayfun apparently also did. 

This solved my leak when filling. Never had a leak yet in operation and I've done about 23 tanks now. 

On topic, mornew raises another good point. The tfv4 with single Clapton is amazing. Both are my go to tanks right now for rebuild decks. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYRAD (21/1/16)

MorneW said:


> Hows about a TFV4 Full kit and then you use the clapton rba in there = loads more juice.


Hmmm could work wonder how it looks on the rx200 also anyone got a full tank for sale dont need any extras


----------



## Nimatek (21/1/16)

Smok TFV4 mini on the left, Crius on the right.

Looks like a match made in heaven  I prefer the mini and the top refill on this thing works EVERY time. No hassle and only takes about 8 seconds! (Not original drop tips)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYRAD (21/1/16)

Those drip tips are amazing where are they from ? Ive got the silver mini tfv4 now i want the full tfv4 someone sell me theres please lol


----------



## Nimatek (21/1/16)

Those were made by @hands , saw them on @Rob Fisher tanks and just HAD to have one (or two). I will have to chat to him again in Feb to make one for my Serpent and the aromamizer 

What colour do you want btw ? I know someone who might be selling their full kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYRAD (21/1/16)

And a tip for me  and id prefer a full size smok tfv4 in black but if not silver will do


----------



## Nimatek (21/1/16)

NYRAD said:


> And a tip for me  and id prefer a full size smok tfv4 in black but if not silver will do


Cool will let you know tomorrow! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYRAD (21/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> Cool will let you know tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Awesome stuff thanks dude  drop me a pm please bro thanks again


----------

